# What is your Favorite 22 LR Handgun and Why?



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

I am getting the urge to look for another 22 LR pistol for practicing casual shooting and I wanted to get some idea of what other people think of what is on the market. I have 322 LR handguns which are:

Ruger LCR 22 LR revolver 8 shot -It makes a good practice gone the since I carry a Ruger LCR 22 Magnum as a backup and it is much cheaper than shooting the 22 Magnum ammo

Walter PPQ 22 - My favorite 22 handgun. It is highly reliable and only 2 ounces lighter than the PPQ M2 and is very similar to the 9 mm version. It makes a great casual shooting and practice gun. For my first 1000 rounds it only jammed about 10 times.

Ruger SR 22 - I bought this pistol because the review said it would take just about any ammo but mine seems to have a preference for CCI minimags.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My favorite is the Kadet .22 conversion kit for my CZ-75B, probably not a good option if you don't already have a CZ. Very accurate and consistent with low-powered ammo, or high power.

I also like my Walther P-22, similar to your Ruger SR 22, but it, too, likes only high velocity ammo and is for close range only.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Browning Arms Buck Mark is my favorite 22LR pistol
It's my only 22LR pistol


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Ruger Single Six. Favored over the S&W 22A-1 and Walther/Colt Gold Cup, guns I no longer own. I liked the Ruger more, is why.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I like my Ruger 22/45 but if I had a do over today I'd get a S&W 22 Victory. Accurate, great trigger with adjustable stop, VERY easy take down, adjustable fiber optic sights & cheap for what you get. It took MANY hours of labor & a few parts to make my Ruger as good as a factory S&W 22 Victory is off the shelf. This is from a Ruger guy who's never owned a S&W.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

My Ruger Single-Six 22lr/22wmr convertible. Almost no fun to shoot. Goes right where I aim it, every time.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Too many to chose from, 3 Ruger Mk II, S&W 41, S&W 422, 2 Ruger single six and an old star. For target shooting its the S&W 41 but for just plane fun it is my old single six flat gate, also the gun I learned to shoot with 50 plus years ago.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> Ruger SR 22 - I bought this pistol because the review said it would take just about any ammo but mine seems to have a preference for CCI minimags.


Love my SR22. Did replace the guide rod and spring with a captured spring rod from TandemKross and it made it even better. Have fired 22 longs in it and it cycles fine, but could result in residue build up that could cause casings for 22LR to stick a bit if I don't clean between using longs and long rifle bullets.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Colt Frontier Scout my first second and most shot Ruger Mark II bull barrel


----------



## Christian1946 (Mar 3, 2016)

GSG/Sig 1911 - 22. 1911 style and the same weight. Keep it clean and oiled and it will shoot any 22 ammo.


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

Smith & Wesson model 617 with 6 inch barrel. Trigger is very good and can be tuned to less than 8 lbs with 100 per cent reliability. I use mine for Steel Challenge shooting with a C-more scope or other red dots on it.

Very accurate. My favorite brand of ammo is Federal Auto Match, followed by CCI Standard Velocity.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

How about a good old reliable Single Six? I have 2, one in 5.5 inch barrel and one in 9.5....


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Beretta 87T. 

I do not miss my old Ruger MkII, that's how good it is.

I do miss the old .22/22WMR New Model Single Six 9.5" barrel, but my Rossi M515 in 22WMR is a great pinch hitter.


As for the Sig Mosquito, swat it.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

Revolver, S&W 617

Semi auto, Ruger MKII or MKIII.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

My ruger MKII. I will echo the earlier statement that if I were buying one right now I would probably go with S&W victory or give it at least a good look. Nothing against ruger my MKII has been 100% and they have been making them along time.


----------



## firefighter120 (Dec 30, 2015)

GSG 1911-22. Love this gun. For the price it can't be beat in my opinion. Has been accurate from the first day and has shot everything I put through it. Not a single issue so far.


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

Browning Buckmark

It fits my hand better than any other semi-auto .22LR pistol on the market. 

"If" .22LR ammo becomes available again I will buy a new one but at $50 for 500 rounds I can almost reload 9mm for that price. If I would cast bullets I could reload 9mm for less than .22 ammo. 

Paul


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

I only have one 22LR pistol, a S&W 22A1 and really like it. Fun to shoot and accurate as all get out. Really like the picatinny rail on top. Had a cheap red dot site on it until I gave that to my daughter for her Ruger 10/22.


----------



## maddog (Dec 10, 2015)

Sw 22 victory...accurate,,reliable,,,easy to clean,,great sights..


----------



## vkowalski1970 (Apr 8, 2016)

SW M&P Compact 22

Purchased for wife and son. Its incredibly reliable for a 22. 750 rounds of Golden bullets and Mini Mags, not 1 issue yet. Very nice little gun!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Mine is the Beretta U22 Neos. I like the steep grip angle and large rail on top. Also, it is easy to break down and clean.


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've had a few and while I really liked my S&W 41's I only have Ruger's now. The original 22/45 was my first handgun, I still have it 10's 1000's of rounds later and it still runs like new. Great guns


----------



## Baklash (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a Browning Buckmark and love it. Much easier to clean than a Ruger Mark lll.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Love my S&W 22A1 pistol. 

Oops. already replied to this thread. Sucks to get old! :smt076


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

I have a Ruger MKIII. I ended up with it from my uncle who is now gone. It is and always will be "his" pistol.

I like it. I've never fired it.........yet.


----------



## jkeefers (Apr 30, 2016)

Ruger MK111


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*That would be Allegra,,,*

That would be Allegra,,,
My Beretta Model 87 Cheetah.










I own many semi-auto rimfires,,,
From pocket mouse guns to target pistols.

The thread specifically said "Favorite" though,,,
And Allegra is my favorite of them all.

There's just something elegant about the Cheetah pistols,,,
When I am shooting her it's as if I'm holding hands with Sophia Loren.

Having said that though,,,
The gun is exceptionally reliable,,,
And as accurate as any compact of it's ilk.

A true joy at the range.

Aarond

.


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 23, 2015)

I like my Woodsman. I do have others, too. But there is just something about that Colt.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I really enjoy the Ruger SR22 reasonably priced quite accurate and the size & weight is similar to both of my 9mm CC pistols so SR22 represents the best of both worlds for me, an inexpensive pistol to shoot that mimics the 9's that's close enough for me.


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

aarondhgraham said:


> That would be Allegra,,,
> My Beretta Model 87 Cheetah.
> 
> 
> ...


Are they made anymore?


vkowalski1970 said:


> SW M&P Compact 22
> 
> Purchased for wife and son. Its incredibly reliable for a 22. 750 rounds of Golden bullets and Mini Mags, not 1 issue yet. Very nice little gun!





maddog said:


> Sw 22 victory...accurate,,reliable,,,easy to clean,,great sights..


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Beretta 87, and the 87T are still made although it seems production stops from time to time and they get scarce.


Used 71 series also show up. These are equally great 22 autos.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Are they made anymore?*



> Are they made anymore?


Oh yes,,,
But for about a year they weren't being imported.

Buds gun shop has them right now,,,
But be prepared for some serious sticker shock.

Click here please.

Like I said,,,
There are better (meaning more practical) .22 pistols out there,,,
But this one is absolutely the favorite out of the 13 semi-auto .22's that I own

Aarond

.


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

My Buckmark Camper UFX is very accurate, easy to take down and was reasonably priced. Best 22lr I've had.


----------



## DanPop (Mar 20, 2016)

By far not the finest 22lr but I love mymy little Walther P22, but it only has an appetite for CCI minimags. As with all 22lr ammo, it is getting a struggle to find.


----------



## shelby01 (Jun 14, 2016)

Ruger Single-Six 22lr/22wmr Fun to shoot


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

S&W Model 41 & Ruger 22/45 slab side competition.


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

S & W 41 and Ruger Mark II 22/45, but a Ruger SR22 has been sneaking out to the range more frequently than the other two in more recent times.

Fun little pistol !


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have many .22LR's in both semi-autos and revolvers. 

My most valued is a S&W 617 with an 8 3/8" barrel. It's still NIB and is a no-dash model. Typical 6-shot with full target features. Pre-lock obviously as well. 

Most S&W's are factory test fired. This one shows no signs what-so-ever of ever having been fired. Not even a hint of a turn ring on the cylinder. 

The craftsmanship on this revolver is simply stunning. I used to have a 617 with a 6" barrel. Due to a brain fart so many years ago, I traded it for something. I don't even recall for what. It shot so well, that it made up for a shooter's short-comings. It pretty made anyone a good shot. 

Anyways, the 8 3/8" target model came along and I jumped on it. It looks and feels just like a 629. Truth-be-told, I don't having any plans to shoot it as long as I own it. 

I've only shown it to a few, and each and every time I have, they were speechless. It's just that impressive. They can't believe it's just a .22LR. 

I have other .22LR's that I love, but the 617 still stands shoulders above all the others.


----------



## Leadman (Jun 23, 2016)

Ruger KMK 512 SS bull barrel has served me well over 20 years.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a ruger Mark 3 hunter that is a good .22lr to shoot


----------



## Heracles (Aug 11, 2015)

Hämmerli 208


----------



## DanPop (Mar 20, 2016)

I have only shot one .22, my Walther P22 and I have to say it's a challenge. But I love it because I love challenges. CCI mini mags are the only round that is flawless in this gun but I don't care because I would never rely on a .22 for self defense. It's my play gun and I love tinkering with it trying to get it to fire other rounds, I'm getting there.


----------



## Davidshine (Sep 5, 2016)

22LR pistol


----------



## Darkstar888 (Sep 19, 2016)

Walther PPK/S .22. Feels great in the hand. Awesome trigger in SA. And more accurate than I am capable of. Pretty sexy too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

My Browning Buckmark Camper. Easy to maintain, great shooter, finished nicely and reasonably priced.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

If I were in the market for a .22 & I carried a revolver, I'd go for the 10-shot Ruger (assuming cost wasn't a factor). I'd choose at least a 4" barrel because you'll probably want to plink with it at 20 yds. or so.


----------



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

Donn said:


> My Ruger Single-Six 22lr/22wmr convertible. Almost no fun to shoot. Goes right where I aim it, every time.


Most likely hands down, the favorite of wheel gun owners everywhere for a .22LR.

"Almost no fun to shoot". I say almost ALWAYS fun to shoot.


----------



## Darkstar888 (Sep 19, 2016)

The Walther PPQ .22 is a real sweet shooter. Great ergonomics and an amazing trigger.
http://www.waltherarms.com/wp-content/uploads/Walther_PPQ_22_Feature-Graphic_OCT15-web-1.jpg


----------



## jkingrph (Nov 11, 2016)

Revolver S&W K 22, Semi Auto S&W M 41. Both are extremely accurate, I like the M 41 because I can swap my long target barrel for a short field barrel in a matter of seconds, just take out magazine, lock slide back, rotate trigger guard down, lift off barrel with sights and replace with the other barrel and sights, reverse process and go.


----------



## jkingrph (Nov 11, 2016)

Darkstar888 said:


> Walther PPK/S .22. Feels great in the hand. Awesome trigger in SA. And more accurate than I am capable of. Pretty sexy too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have not seen one of those, I have a TPH, which looks like a PPK that has been on a strict diet.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

I have six .22 pistols, my favorite has to be my first, a Ruger Standard (circa 1978):










Actually this was my 2nd Standard. Like the idiot I am I sold my first one (with the red emblem and wood grips) to a neighbor for what I bought it for back in 1967. I'm still kicking myself.

I also have a Colt Woodman 2nd Series that belonged to my mother-in-law. Both guns shoot well, but the sentimental favorite is the Ruger.

I have a GSG Firefly and a 1911 in .22, also a Bersa Thunder .22. I like them fine but they're not as accurate (except maybe the 1911) as the Ruger or Colt. All 3 need to be fed high velocity ammo, I'm currently using Fiocchi and have very few failures.

As far as take down goes, practice makes perfect. I don't cuss nearly as much these days when cleaning the Ruger.

Of all I mentioned, the Firefly feels the best in my hand and with a steady hand is a fine shooter.

My 6th is a Heritage Rough Rider, shoots fine but I rarely take it to the range.


----------



## Walks (Sep 8, 2019)

Ruger MKll Target for Pure Accuracy. It would put 50rds into the X-Ring at 25yrds, when New.
But then in 1982, My Eyes and Hands were newer then they are now.

Colt Peacemaker .22 for Pure Fun, 43yrs of it.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

That's tough because it's hard to pick a favorite. For accuracy the Ruger MKII Target 6 7/8" barrel and the CZ Kadet Kit on a 75 D Compact frame. For SA the Ruger Single Six. For fun the TX22.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

My favorite is an older S&W Model 17 or 18 because they are the best .22 handguns ever made.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

My favorite .22 handgun is a Ruger Single Six convertible. 
Okay, you caught me, it's the only .22 handgun I own. That doesn't take away from the fact that it is a very nice gun and a lot of fun to shoot. I bought it used several years ago but the original owner took good care of it. It came in the original box and the extra cylinder came in a cloth bag with a drawstring. I'm assuming that's original as well. 
The serial number is 63-50XXX so I guess that puts it in the early seventies. As I mentioned, it's a fun gun to shoot and it has a very smooth, even trigger pull.
I do have one problem with it. The bottom of the wood grips just behind the trigger guard have sharp squared off corners. Even though there is little recoil to speak of simply grasping the grips is uncomfortable. If I shoot a lot of rounds the inside of my right index finger will develop a sore spot. This becomes more of an issue with the magnum cylinder.
I'm notorious for changing grips on my handguns but I like the look of the original wood grips on this revolver.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

My Ruger Mark II is used in weekly matches. It' the 6 7/8 target model stainless. I've had the gun for twenty or so years. Seems like I have had the gun forever. My antique High Standard runs well but is not used as much a the Mark II. I also really like my new model Bear Cat.


----------



## jacinda (Mar 3, 2020)

Christian1946 said:


> GSG/Sig 1911 - 22. 1911 style and the same weight. Keep it clean and oiled and it will shoot any 22 ammo.


Nice


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Well I guess I will chime in.








Tough as nails, very accurate, I've owned it twice, and the next owner will have to inherit this one!

GW


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> I am getting the urge to look for another 22 LR pistol for practicing casual shooting and I wanted to get some idea of what other people think of what is on the market. I have 322 LR handguns which are:
> 
> Ruger LCR 22 LR revolver 8 shot -It makes a good practice gone the since I carry a Ruger LCR 22 Magnum as a backup and it is much cheaper than shooting the 22 Magnum ammo
> 
> ...


You have THREE HUNDRED TWENTY TWO handguns? Wow, I thought my gun safe was crowded!


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

My all time favorite 22.cal for fun, training and Plinking is the *LCR22*. I think I have more enjoyment with this gun than any I have or ever owned. After a training session or pinking session, I love to just sit back and Plink at shot gun clays at the 50 yd bern.

While I own a number of 22.cals, my favorite semi is the short barrel Phoenix HPA. Bought this gun on a Whim about 10 years ago and fell in love with it. It became a great asset over the years for fast Point Shoot Skills. I enjoy putting up 9 or 10, 3" reactive targets on a standard range target and see how fast I can nail all of them. I have done many drills over the years with this gun. Very reliable, and very accurate, nice trigger and sights.
Guntest ran a comparison of different guns and I will Paraphrase 'We did not expect much from the Phoenix with the cost of just of $140.00. But that all changed after shooting one. . They gave it a *A+* Rating. I could not agree more.


----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

ParkerBoy said:


> I like my Woodsman. I do have others, too. But there is just something about that Colt.


My Grandfather had one...fond memories...I found a old used one in good condition with the box...they wanted 1800 bucks...just couldn't do it...


----------



## esmith1721 (Nov 6, 2018)

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> I am getting the urge to look for another 22 LR pistol for practicing casual shooting and I wanted to get some idea of what other people think of what is on the market. I have 322 LR handguns which are:
> 
> Ruger LCR 22 LR revolver 8 shot -It makes a good practice gone the since I carry a Ruger LCR 22 Magnum as a backup and it is much cheaper than shooting the 22 Magnum ammo
> 
> ...


Almost depends on the day, S&W M41, Buckmark Hunter, S&W 617, Ruger old model Super Single Six, Ruger new model Single-Six, Taurus TX-22 and to just look at would be like NIB Colt New Frontier .22.


----------



## jonjon (Jul 27, 2020)

Ruger single six and Mk.4 stainless


----------



## SeaDragun (Jun 13, 2020)

Ruger SR22


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

I really like my Ruger Standard as well as the 22/45. Other days it’s the Single Six. Then once in a while I have to mix it up with a K17. My favorite depends on the day.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Colt Frontier Scout, top one in my Avatar, I selected it and my Mom bought it just before Christmas '56 or maybe '57. A present for my dad he wore it around the various ranches we had in Idaho a little and moved to Wyoming, and settled in Montana. Scared a lot of Coyotes, killed a lot of Rattlesnakes. He died in '95 and Mom used it for home defense,. She came to live with us in 2010 or 11 and then died herself. Now it is mine. I shot it a lot before 1964, only a little since.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

Walther PPQ 22 5"


----------



## Bigborgel (Jul 3, 2018)

I had a S&W Compact 22, liked it a lot, but it had a tendency to stovpipe frequently, go to S&W forum and read about it.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Mine is a Browning Challenger III that I've had for about thirty years. It's way more accurate than I am and has never once jammed or miss fired. It feels great in hand and I have a world of confidence it will hit what I'm aiming at.


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

I've had nicer ones, but don't shoot a lot of .22. I guess right now my favorites must be a couple Rugers, since they are the only .22 Pistols I have. Oh yea, I also have an old J. Stevens 'Tip Up" .22.


----------



## tokuno (Mar 13, 2021)

Happy with my Browning Buckmark, but if Ruger were on the California DOJ approved list, that's what I'd have gone with.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Taurus TX22 and because of the 16rnd mags and threaded barrel.


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

I've owned several .22LR handguns from several manufacturers, but the only one I still have left is my Browning Buckmark Target. It has been flawless in operation and is a hole in a hole shooter when I do my part. It has caused the demise of many squirrels and cottontails as well. I used to use it to compete in Rimfire Silhouette competitions and it held its own against much higher priced handguns I was competing against.


----------



## ThatPunkGirl (Feb 22, 2021)

HandgunsAreGreat said:


> I am getting the urge to look for another 22 LR pistol for practicing casual shooting and I wanted to get some idea of what other people think of what is on the market. I have 322 LR handguns which are:
> 
> Ruger LCR 22 LR revolver 8 shot -It makes a good practice gone the since I carry a Ruger LCR 22 Magnum as a backup and it is much cheaper than shooting the 22 Magnum ammo
> 
> ...


What does the 22 LR mean?


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

deleted


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Jester560 said:


> Taurus TX22 and because of the 16rnd mags and threaded barrel.
> View attachment 19621


Looks badass!


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

ThatPunkGirl said:


> What does the 22 LR mean?


Long Rifle. There are several acronyms attached to the end of different calibers. For the .22 there is "S"-Stands for Short, "L"-Stands for Long, and "LR" for Long Rifle. There is also "WMR" which stands for Winchester Magnum Rimfire.


----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

I own six .22 handguns, four revolvers and a couple semi-auto and all shoot lights out. It would be a hard decision but it would probably come down to my S&W 617 or my Ruger Single Six Bisley, and of those two most likely the Smith. Only because it holds a few more rounds.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

This one:








It is easy to shoot and easy to clean...accurate too.


----------



## paper2punch (Jan 24, 2021)

Rugers', Smiths', Brownings', CZ's, Walthier's, I love them all. There are very few handguns that share the degree of influencing shooters to pursue handguns than the .22lr regardless of action or price point. My personal favorite is the High Standard Military Victor that I used to shoot bullseye with my Dad years ago. It is still bringing great memories with every squeeze!


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Longcarbine said:


> I own six .22 handguns, four revolvers and a couple semi-auto and all shoot lights out. It would be a hard decision but it would probably come down to my S&W 617 or my Ruger Single Six Bisley, and of those two most likely the Smith. Only because it holds a few more rounds.


You killed all the squirrels using .22? Hands down!


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

CatchySaver said:


> You killed all the squirrels using .22? Hands down!


That's all I've hunted squirrels with for the last 30 years. I've used my Browning Buck Mark Target handgun. Most folks I know use a .22 rifle to do so. A couple of guys I know still use .410 shotguns.


----------



## bigtex10mm (Apr 1, 2021)

Well I just picked up, what could become one of my favorite's, if not my favorite .22LR handgun. It is the Smith & Wesson Model 617 Revolver holding 10 rounds. This gun is on the same frame (K Frame) as the Model 686 chambered in 357magnum. This gun is hefty and recoil is almost non-existent due to the diameter of the barrel and the full length underlug. I have been reading about problems within the first few rounds, but I put 40 rounds into a softball sized dirt clod, until I can get to the range, without any problems. This is a 4" barrel model and there is even a 6" model available. Right out of the box, it shot to aim at 15 yards using the Browning BPS 40gr. rated at 1435fps. I don't know how it groups yet, but in 40 rounds I never missed destroying a dirt clod. The single action trigger felt like about 3-4lbs. and the double action pull was smooth as glass and probably around 7-8lbs. This is the first S&W Revolver I have owned in 30 years. It has the frame safety which does not bother me in a .22 caliber gun, so to prevent any possible warranty coverage issues, it will stay unmolested. The grip is a bit small for my big hands, but not so uncomfortable that I want to change it. I will be changing the front sight to one that is fiber optic, to help my old eyes. The black on black just doesn't work for me. Rear sight is a nice adjustable one, but I wish it had a white outline blade. Again for the old eyes. It will be a nice companion to my Ruger 10/22 for cottontail and bushytail hunting.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

bigtex10mm said:


> Well I just picked up, what could become one of my favorite's, if not my favorite .22LR handgun. It is the Smith & Wesson Model 617 Revolver holding 10 rounds. This gun is on the same frame (K Frame) as the Model 686 chambered in 357magnum. This gun is hefty and recoil is almost non-existent due to the diameter of the barrel and the full length underlug. I have been reading about problems within the first few rounds, but I put 40 rounds into a softball sized dirt clod, until I can get to the range, without any problems. This is a 4" barrel model and there is even a 6" model available. Right out of the box, it shot to aim at 15 yards using the Browning BPS 40gr. rated at 1435fps. I don't know how it groups yet, but in 40 rounds I never missed destroying a dirt clod. The single action trigger felt like about 3-4lbs. and the double action pull was smooth as glass and probably around 7-8lbs. This is the first S&W Revolver I have owned in 30 years. It has the frame safety which does not bother me in a .22 caliber gun, so to prevent any possible warranty coverage issues, it will stay unmolested. The grip is a bit small for my big hands, but not so uncomfortable that I want to change it. I will be changing the front sight to one that is fiber optic, to help my old eyes. The black on black just doesn't work for me. Rear sight is a nice adjustable one, but I wish it had a white outline blade. Again for the old eyes. It will be a nice companion to my Ruger 10/22 for cottontail and bushytail hunting.


They are excellent little 22s and are a lot of fun. Brother has the 10 shot and cannot say enough good about it. Would highly recommend one and wish you luck in your hunting!


----------



## Clingun (Jan 5, 2021)

I have a single six and a Buckmark.
Love em both, the Buckmark might be more accurate. The SS also has a mag cylinder though. Hard to say!


----------



## Oklahomabound (May 5, 2021)

...favorite .22 LR pistol is my Ruger MKII 22/45 Great Eight, and then come the other .22 revolvers


----------



## jonjon (Jul 27, 2020)

I like my single six and my Mk 4 Ruger


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd have to say that my favorite is my Volquartsen Black Mamba. It's sit up with a green fiber optic front sight although I sometimes shoot it with a C-More red dot.

It's my most accurate .22. I have just over 85K rounds through it. Last year Volquartsen replaced the barrel so I guess I've go a hole lot of shooting to do again.

If not the Black Mamba, my second favorite is my S&W 617. I even shoot that for Steel Challenge and have beaten my Mamba's times.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Each of these are fantastic, hard to choose which one is best:
Walther PPQ .22 w/ Crimson Trace Laser
Taurus TX22 
Ruger Mark IV Tactical w/ Vortex Venom Red Dot and TandemCross Compensator

My next .22LR purchase might have to be the DeadAir Mask Suppressor.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

My favorite 22 lately has been my new Ruger LCRx 22LR. I have been shooting my daughters for years and the rental at my club I have spent many hours shooting. This past week my LGS (Bullet Ranch, Pataskala, Ohio) called and stated they just received a LCRx from a estate sale. They knew I wanted one and I did. After purchasing I was happy to find out this one came with a Night Fision front site. This site is great in the dark and came as a good surprise. I ordered a front site from XS before I knew but will install that on my daughters LCRx. I love this little Ruger and can not wait to break it in more. I have a SR22, Mark III 22/45 and a LCPII 22LR that I shoot often but I REALY like this DA/SA LCRx 22LR. I have many friends that have Mambas so I have the itch to get a Volquartsen Black Mamba. NEXT....!


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

Still my favorite gun. I do all my own gunsmithing and parts replacement. This S&W 617 has a 6.5 pound double action trigger. I used an Apex Mass Drive Hammer, did a lot of polishing and took it to the range.

First outing was a dud. Lots of failures to fire, will all types of ammo. I did having it for years but I had to replace the mainspring to insure ignition.

Just last week I added the low profile Vulquartsen front end to my pistol. It now shoots everything from CCI-Quiets to Federal Punch.

That's what I do in my time off.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Outstanding photo in post#91.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

You said "favorite",,,
I'm assuming you meany not necessarily the "best".

My favorite is my Colt Frontier Scout,,,
Her name is Lucille.










This was my Mom's gun when I was a kid,,,
She also had a .38 snubbie she carried in her bra.

Lucille lived on top of the fridge,,,
Along with a brick of .22 short ammo.

"Get your chores done without me having to hound you,,,
I'll let you shoot 15 shots after dinner this evening."

I grew up shooting this revolver,,,
To this day I always take it on range trips.

Reliable, precise, and just plain basic fun to shoot,,,
I have "better" rimfire pistols but Lucille will always be my favorite.

Aarond

.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i really like my ruger sr 22 and i changed its base plate to hold more rounds 16+1


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

My fave gun is SR22 it is well balaced and easy to use


----------



## Clingun (Jan 5, 2021)

My favorite is a Ruger Mark II 5.5" bull barrel with an adjustable rear sight. I just wish that the magazines held more than 10 rounds on that gun! And I hate the takedown. That's the nicest thing they did with the Mark IVs was to improve that.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I wouldn't say my "Favorite" but my newest and one of the coolest is my Browning 1911 .22. A slick little .45 copy 85% the size of a Colt 1911.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

I know this is an "elderly post" , but I'd like to see if we can reactivate some of the Ruger pistol owners around here. Concerning MY favorite handgun, it has always been all of the Ruger Mark .22 Long Rifle caliber pistols:










































If you read of "anybody" writing about how they have gotten their Ruger Mark pistol pull weight down to less than 2-pounds, quick run out and hit the button:


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Stop this! I just can't decide!


----------



## jag1954 (Sep 9, 2021)

I only have one and it's my S&W model 317. Very enjoyable to shoot.


----------



## Lancerdad34 (Nov 18, 2021)

SW K 22. My Dad traded a Sweet 16 for it back in the 60's.


----------

